# Wet location paddle fans ?



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Your in a 'damp' location. Get equipment listed for the area.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

ralph said:


> Anyone have a way to properly install paddle fans in wet locations, like a screened porch ? Ive done some, but there has to be a better way.


Are these truley wet location fans? Nor sure what help you need.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ralph said:


> Anyone have a way to properly install paddle fans in wet locations, like a screened porch ? Ive done some, but there has to be a better way.


Does this screened porch not have a roof, or does it rain upside-down in your area?


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

Wise guy. I deserve that. 
No roof, just screen, attached to thick metal chanels. They are more than rugged to hold a fan, They are every 4 ' or so. 
I can run the wire inside of the chanels, which are 2" wide.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm not aware of a weatherproof fan rated box. Matter of fact, I've never seen a screened roof.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I've done a ton of outside fans, but never one with an open roof above. 

I agree with the others, I've never seen a weatherproof sealed fan rated box.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hunter St. Mortiz.







 



Sea Air.​ 









As well as Hunter's Beaufort and Sanibel.​


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

They have screen porches all over the place around here. Some have shingled roofs,made with panels on the underside, and some that are trying to save money just screen it


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

Its wet.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

Thats what I would like to find .

Ive also been asked to hang fans on a trellis before. That couldnt get any more wide open to the rain.
I didnt do that.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd probably hold a 4-11/16ths blank cover on the steel structure piece, and screw the fan mounting bracket right through the steel plate and up into the structure. Make the connections inside the fan's canopy. The cover will act like a "roof" for the fan canopy. Use a knockout in the middle of the cover plate to bring the wiring inside, via being fished in the structure's tubing. Compliant? Probably not, but I don't see too many options.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

ralph said:


> Anyone have a way to properly install paddle fans in wet locations, like a screened porch ? Ive done some, but there has to be a better way.


I've installed them on canvas awnings via emt and round w/p boxes mounted on kindorf. I cut a back plate to fill the gap between the box and canopy to prevent water entry.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I've installed them on aluminum patio covers. 2 gang bell box on roof with nipple going through. No lower box, used canapy as box. Unistrut spanned across framing members with 1/4" rod hanging through to fan hanger support. Does the fan really need a box?


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

The NEC says it does, but this is one of those things that might have to be improvised. 
Thanks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Arlington Industries, your phone is ringing.

I can see them making a product one day, very similar to their MB-8, that would do the job here.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

If I had to do this I would put a down rod on the fan made out of 3/4 GRC and thread that into a malleable iron bell box and put a lock nut on it. Mount the box by drilling threw it then threw both sides of the channel and bolt it on with stainless bolts and nylock nuts. Then I would drill into the channel and fish my wires into it and into the box but put some type of grommet in to protect the wires and then make up wires in the bell box and finish up with a blank plate. Code compliant no but the best way I see.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

Strong wind storms around here would raise a lot of hell with something like that. I usually try to talk customer out of it in an area that does not provide some protection from the wind.


----------

